# Snaffle bit with rollers? Help please!



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all! I'm looking at getting my new horse a bit. I am new at purchasing my own tack, so I'm almost completely clueless! I never realized how many different elements went into the purchasing of tack! Wow! Anyway, I stumbled across a bit on eBay, and it's listed as being a "snaffle bit with copper rollers". (I've also attached a picture of it) 

I've never seen one of these before, and my first focus is the well being and comfort of the horse. I do not want to purchase anything that is harsher than a regular jointed snaffle, and if possible, would love to purchase something more comfortable and less severe than one. 

What is this bit used for? Would it have a greater comfort factor or less of one? 
Thanks so much


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The rollers add some entertainment for the busy-mouthed horse, but personally I'm not fan of using them. During my ride I prefer my horse to concentrate attention on me and my cues, not the rollers. 

If you want something gentle I'd suggest to look into 3-link snaffle (oval mouth or french link), preferable copper or sweet iron made (for some taste).


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> If you want something gentle I'd suggest to look into 3-link snaffle (oval mouth or french link), preferable copper or sweet iron made (for some taste).


Thanks for your input! I've heard many different things about french links, so I'm a bit confused about them. How are they more gentle? Thanks so much! 

And wait a minute, they make bits that taste good? Genius! haha! However, I am on a budget, I don't want to spend any more than 20 dollars (including shipping) on a bit. Are the french link and 'tasty bits' pricey?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Along with the 'entertainment value" the copper is said to make the horse salivate more freely, which makes the bit more comfortable in the mouth. 
I have found that to be true moreso of "sweet iron" bits, than copper bits. My horse seems more accepting of his sweet iron snaffle than his old copper/steel one. I also prefer a snaffle that has a bit of curve to it, rather than straight , like that one.
Can you tell us for what kind of riding you are using it, and something aobut your horse's background? that way we might suggest some ideas. I know that bit shopping can be addictive. We think we'l get some remarkable change with a new bit. Sometimes, one does get a very perceptable change. Sometimes you just waste money.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SilentPromises said:


> Thanks for your input! I've heard many different things about french links, so I'm a bit confused about them. How are they more gentle? Thanks so much!
> 
> And wait a minute, they make bits that taste good? Genius! haha! However, I am on a budget, I don't want to spend any more than 20 dollars (including shipping) on a bit. Are the french link and 'tasty bits' pricey?


 
you get what you pay for. Twenty dollars will get you a twenty dollar bit, and that ain't all that good. Unless it's a used one that is of a better quality. I have got some great bits at tack sales, for $5 and were 50 dollare bits to begin with.

French link applies more pressure across the tongue in a an even arc, but can also drag down harder on the bars, so I've heard. double jointed snaffle does not have the point of the bit (when the two halves collape and form a sharp V in the mouth) risk of poking into the soft pallet of the horse


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> We think we'l get some remarkable change with a new bit. Sometimes, one does get a very perceptable change. Sometimes you just waste money.


And sometimes we get a HUGE change, for the worse:wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SilentPromises said:


> Thanks for your input! I've heard many different things about french links, so I'm a bit confused about them. How are they more gentle? Thanks so much!
> 
> And wait a minute, they make bits that taste good? Genius! haha! However, I am on a budget, I don't want to spend any more than 20 dollars (including shipping) on a bit. Are the french link and 'tasty bits' pricey?


Yes, those bits made from copper, sweet iron, aurigon (spell?) have some taste to them unlike stainless steel. I have to say some horses still prefer the steel, but lots like the taste. 

The 3 link snaffle won't hit the roof of the mouth (although tiny already explained it better than me  ). 

I used Albacon snaffle for sometime that is nice and on cheaper side (AlBaCon French Link Loose Ring Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery), but you can also look into Korsteel that makes nice bits that are on cheap side as well. And if you are on tight budget look for used ones too.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Walter switched to this bit this weekend, from his rubber D. We wore it on his first trail ride, and seemed to really like it. I didn't notice him playing with it, but he was also enjoying the scenery I think.


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> you get what you pay for. Twenty dollars will get you a twenty dollar bit, and that ain't all that good. Unless it's a used one that is of a better quality.


Yes, I'll be getting a used one. So far, I've done the majority of my tack shopping on eBay. I've gotten some pretty nice things for great prices. My money for tack is very limited, so I'm trying to get as nice as possible for as cheap as possible. My top choice for a bit right now is just a simple single jointed eggbutt snaffle from Korsteel. I've heard they're good--am I correct?


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> ]Can you tell us for what kind of riding you are using it, and something aobut your horse's background? that way we might suggest some ideas.


My horse was used prior to me getting him as a pleasure and companion horse. He was most commonly ridden bareback and with a bitless hackamore. He neck reins currently (and will ride with a rope around his neck which I think is just awesome!) however, he also used a traditional snaffle bit before and I was told that he accepts a bit and will be a great english horse again with some training. I hope he picks it right back up!

I do not show, or do anything fancy as of now. He is mostly just a companion that I hope to train while he trains me. We will be doing a lot of trail riding, basic pleasure riding/ring work, and likely jumping. 

I was told that he responds great with just a basic snaffle, and that the less severe the bit, the better for him, hence the reason I'm putting so much thought into the bit--I want to make the transition from bitless to using a bit again as easy and comfortable as possible.


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> I used Albacon snaffle for sometime that is nice and on cheaper side (AlBaCon French Link Loose Ring Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery)


Oh, that looks awesome  Thanks! I'll check and see if I can find a used one as it's a bit too pricey. Someday I'll get a quality bit, but I want to make sure I get one that works instead of buying an expensive one and being stuck with the wrong bit, you know?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

check out this bit:

KORSTEEL SWEET IRON EGGBUTT SNAFFLE BIT | eBay


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> check out this bit:
> 
> KORSTEEL SWEET IRON EGGBUTT SNAFFLE BIT | eBay


Wow, thanks so much!!! You're wonderful  I'll definitely keep this one in mind! I love that it's affordable AND new!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I use the one in the first post. My Appy prefers his sweet iron full cheek snaffle. My mustang does fine with a copper D. My mare fussed a lot with both those styles, but rides quietly with the copper rings in a D snaffle.

Why?

If I knew, I'd charge folks $20/horse to tell them which bit was the perfect bit for their needs.

BTW - I consider $25 to be an expensive bit. Nothing but the best, tho', for my mare!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I use this one on the Arab I ride
Amazon.com: Coronet Copper Roller Mouth Flat Ring Eggbutt Snaffle Bit - 5": Sports & Outdoors
He was in a single-joint copper snaffle that made him raise his head high to get away from the nutcracker-effect (he has a shallow mouth). I put him in a standard french-link, and he fiddled with the flat center-joint...fiddle fiddle fiddle. It seemed like he "needed" something to play with, so I got him the one in the link, thinking the roller would make him happy, and it did. Oddly, he doesn't play with it at all. I think he just like the feel of the round center-piece on his tongue. Different horses just like different things and we just don't know why.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

but it's way above the OP's budget.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I actually have the original bit you posted, and I recently switched it out and replaced it with a French link. I don't think it was a bad bit, and I think some horses would respond really well to it. For some reason it just didn't feel right with my horse though. He seems to like the French link okay though.


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the great input!! You're all wonderful! 
If you have some suggestions that are a bit expensive, that's fine too! I can always check for used ones! 

These are the ones I think I have narrowed my search down to though...

Common jointed snaffle by Korsteel:
NEW! 5" PINCHLESS Eggbutt Snaffle Horse Bit by KORSTEEL, Stainless Steel | eBay

Copper roller in the middle, no brand:
Copper Roller 5 inch Mouth Dee Bit Stainless Steel Cheeks | eBay

Jointed with rollers by Korsteel: 
Metalab Korsteel Copper Rollers Dee Ring Snaffle Bit | eBay

Copper and stainless eggbutt:
EUC! Heavy-High Quality-English COPPER/Stainless Steel Eggbutt Snaffle Bit-5" | eBay


Which one do you all recommend? You've been SO HELPFUL!!!


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm still really unsure about the French link bits though...hence the reason I don't have any on that list, but, If you think that French link would be the best option, I can add one!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AlBaCon French Link Loose Ring Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery


this is also a very good bit. I used it a lot. it's not as good as the Auregaun, but it's a fourth the price.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If the horse has not had any bit in its' mouth in years, I think I would start with a single jointed. IT is the most basick of bits. But if he is resistant, then try the double jointed.


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> If the horse has not had any bit in its' mouth in years, I think I would start with a single jointed. IT is the most basick of bits. But if he is resistant, then try the double jointed.


Alright, thanks! 
What do you think about the one with a roller where the joint would usually be in a single jointed? It seems like it wouldn't cause a problem about forming a V and poking at the roof of the horses mouth, and it seems like it would be comfy and a bit entertaining perhaps without being TOO distracting like the one with all rollers. What do you think?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd advise asking friends if you can borrow a few bits to see if they work with your horse. Most folks who have had horses for a while have boxes of bits & miscellaneous tack.


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

bsms said:


> I'd advise asking friends if you can borrow a few bits to see if they work with your horse. Most folks who have had horses for a while have boxes of bits & miscellaneous tack.


Great idea! Maybe someone at the barn would be willing to let me try some


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

bsms said:


> BTW - I consider $25 to be an expensive bit. Nothing but the best, tho', for my mare!


Lol, bsms! I'll better won't tell how much the one I'm using was. :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SilentPromises said:


> I'm still really unsure about the French link bits though...hence the reason I don't have any on that list, but, If you think that French link would be the best option, I can add one!


My mares seem to like oval mouth over french link, but you never know until you try. I had this one http://www.doversaddlery.com/jp-kor...bit/p/X1-010066/?ids=uqwoqz551mu24b45ygqrom55 for my paint to trail ride.

However I second the idea to borrow several bits from the friends and try on your horse to see what works the best.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> but it's way above the OP's budget.


Oops, I didn't catch the $20 part.

Here's an almost identical bit to the one I'm using for a little less, but still not down to the $20 mark. Closer, though...

Korsteel Copper Roller Eggbutt Snaffle Bit 5 Inch - Statelinetack.com


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

freia said:


> Korsteel Copper Roller Eggbutt Snaffle Bit 5 Inch - Statelinetack.com


Awesome! This is actually the one I was looking at! I love the eggbutt style and I think it may be worth giving my budget an extra 10 or 15 dollars just to get a nice once that I'm sure he will love. This is most definitely my favorite as of now!


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> My mares seem to like oval mouth over french link, but you never know until you try. I had this one JP Korsteel Oval Mouth Copper Loose Ring Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery


I really like the design of the mouthpiece, though I'm not a fan of loose rings. I really prefer eggbutt style for both functionality, comfort, and design. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I tried my new mare in one of my nice expensive Myler snaffles, and she hated it with a passion. So I started looking for my next try, and hanging up was the loose ring French link snaffle that both I and my Arab mare hate, it was on a hook because I don't use it, well guess what, madam loves it.

You just can't predict what your horse is going to like, and bears no relation to what you like that's for sure


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I would definitely see if you could borrow a few bits from people to try in the horses mouth befor you buy. Trust me, when you guess on what bit your horse is gonna like your gonna end up spending more money then you want. So save your cash, try a few bits on him and go from there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There was a time when I loved playing "bit roulette", becasue I just loved shopping for bits. But now, I'd rather not spend the money.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Whew....If I was to 'like' Tinyliny,s posts...I'd be here all day! I agree with Tinyliny. I have had good results with this bit though. My horse isn't a mouthy horse that played with it, but it did keep her relaxed and she never seemed to mind it at all. I started with that bit since she is a very nervous horse and it seemed to be a good choice when first training her under saddle for me. Eventually, we moved to a Myler bit that was curved but still with the copper. However, there is no real answer because every horse is individual. Some like different shapes, can tolerate different pressures and like different tastes of the metal. Horses tongues, mouth shape, palate and temperment all kinda come into play here. I agree that you get what you pay for with price for the most part. I have ended up with quite the bit fetish myself. :shock:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

My friend's horse uses one and, despite it fitting fine, the edge of the outer rollers sometimes pinch the inside of her lip, so we're moving her to a plain snaffle. I know people use them because it gives the horse something to play with and relax the jaw (and some horses love the taste). Not sure how much it cost, she got it with the horse, but the rest of the tack she came with was pretty cheap so I'd think her's was on the lower end of the price (and probably quality) scale. A better quality one may not pinch.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you know, come to think of it, how many bits do I have? I wonder . . . I would say off hand, 'oh, not that many" but when I come to think about every one I bought , tried once, threw in a box, every one someone gave me, or that I bought at a garage sale. It makes me think of shoes. 
Same deal. I think off hand, "oh, I don't have THAT many pairs of shoes. I am a pretty simple person when it comes to clothes" But, actually sit down and count 'em, including flip flops, slippers and snow boots, cowboy boot, paddock boots, I have a LOT of shoes!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Just thought I would post saying I LOVE Korsteel bits. I used a plain eggbutt snaffle by them on my greenies and never had a problem. They stay functional, pretty clean regardless of use, and I never had a pinching problem. I had a slow twist also but I never used it. 

A tip I might suggest: If your horse is very sensitive, be careful of the cheek pieces. Full cheek snaffles and snaffles that can pinch horsey lips can be uncomfortable for very sensitive horses. Likewise, if your horse seems hard in the mouth and you don't want a harsher bit, a full cheek (used properly with keepers, please!) can be effective in creating a greater rein aid without adding discomfort. 

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> Just thought I would post saying I LOVE Korsteel bits. I used a plain eggbutt snaffle by them on my greenies and never had a problem. They stay functional, pretty clean regardless of use, and I never had a pinching problem. I had a slow twist also but I never used it.
> 
> A tip I might suggest: If your horse is very sensitive, be careful of the cheek pieces. Full cheek snaffles and snaffles that can pinch horsey lips can be uncomfortable for very sensitive horses. Likewise, if your horse seems hard in the mouth and you don't want a harsher bit, a full cheek (used properly with keepers, please!) can be effective in creating a greater rein aid without adding discomfort.
> 
> ...


Oh thank goodness someone else knows to use 'keepers'!!!! Do you know how many full-cheek snaffles I see used without keepers!!! In order for the bit to function properly, you need keepers. The bit should come with keepers or instructions perhaps. :? I love Korsteel and Myler bits...I think there quality is wonderful.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> you know, come to think of it, how many bits do I have? I wonder . . . I would say off hand, 'oh, not that many" but when I come to think about every one I bought , tried once, threw in a box, every one someone gave me, or that I bought at a garage sale. It makes me think of shoes.
> Same deal. I think off hand, "oh, I don't have THAT many pairs of shoes. I am a pretty simple person when it comes to clothes" But, actually sit down and count 'em, including flip flops, slippers and snow boots, cowboy boot, paddock boots, I have a LOT of shoes!


Ok, Tiny...stop sucking up the likes!!!! :lol: However, I definately have more bits than shoes.....:shock:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

then, you are a true horsewoman, indeed!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> I tried my new mare in one of my nice expensive Myler snaffles, and she hated it with a passion.


I tried Myler on my qh and she didn't like it. Same with super-puper pricey KK Ultra. Both are happy in their Mikmar lozenzo (spell?) though. If you get lucky to come across used one for the good price I highly recommend to give it a try.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Oldhorselady said:


> Oh thank goodness someone else knows to use 'keepers'!!!! Do you know how many full-cheek snaffles I see used without keepers!!! In order for the bit to function properly, you need keepers. The bit should come with keepers or instructions perhaps. :? I love Korsteel and Myler bits...I think there quality is wonderful.


Hmmm. Guess I'm doing it wrong, and so is the lady who has trained our horses (and she has had horses her entire life). Oh well. The horses seem happy enough...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/full-cheek-snaffle-94241/


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

You guys are all SO helpful!! Thanks so much for your awesome input, you've really helped me  THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

I finally decided--I went with a JP Korsteel single jointed eggbutt  and get this--got it practically new (still has tags) for about 15 dollars. Yay!!!! 

Thanks so much for all the help!!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Ooh, good deal! Let us know how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

